# 2001 Altima Valve Knock at Startup



## Zippy (Nov 30, 2004)

My 2001 Altima has an intermittent startup problem both warm and cold. After turning the key, the engine turns over and makes loud noises that sound like the valves are not openning. After letting the engine sit awhile, it starts normally. The car has 40,000 miles on it and the dealer cannot duplicte this problem. 

Any ideas on the this? I think this could be a variable valve timing problem. Has anyone else seen this?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess there are no codes stored in the ECU. I was talking to freind of mine who is a Nissan Senior Master Tech today about a problem somewhat like yours with the intermitent no start. It sounds like a possible problem in one of the connectors in the harness. A pin tension test may be what is needed. 
The noises could be an issue with oil pressure which you would need to plug in an oil pressure guage. You may consider going to a synthetic oil with a Nissan oil filter.

Troy


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

the ka24de has no variable valve timing. how often do you change the oil and what kind are you using?


----------

